

ASK HN: Review my startup - SunSed (Blogging platform) - ne01
https://www.sunsed.com

======
snake117
I want to preface by saying that I am not an expert by any means in the
blogging domain, but so far I like what I see. The homepage shows all the
benefits of your platform in a clean and well formatted theme and has a nice
flow.

The one thing that I will bring to your attention is that your platform seems
eerily similar to that of Posthaven's, especially the page explaining your
pledge. Don't get me wrong, I think it's great that you offer that. However,
you may want to include a table that lists your platform's features vs that of
your competitors. Just a thought.

All the best

